# Coax in component out?



## siucsaluki11 (Dec 27, 2008)

I need to find a box/converter to convert my cable signal to my TV. My TVs coax in shat out on me a while back, and since then ive been using the HDMI from my uverse box. I am going to be leaving for school in a few months, and at school there is cable, through coax. Im not looking to spend a lot of money, just need something to make it work while im away.


----------



## crux131 (Feb 27, 2007)

Maybe you could use a analog to digital converter box for over the air signal as more or less a pass through?

I don't think I have seen anything else, unless you pick up maybe a dvd recorder or just an old vcr. Actually this might be a great option if you can find a nice quality vcr on the cheap at a thrift store or something.


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

there are lots of things that will do this, none are real cheap ($10 range). Easiest things to do are to get a new TV, fix the existing TV or get a cable box.


----------



## mayhem (Apr 13, 2010)

Wally world or Radio Shack sell these sorts of converters. I've seen them, but enver had cause to buy one.

Seconded the old VCR.


----------



## siucsaluki11 (Dec 27, 2008)

Doesnt have to be $10, but $50-75 for a converter is preferable to a VCR (i have no tapes, and watch all my movies on my laptop, which i can hook to my TV via HDMI. And 50-75 is much cheaper than fixing the issue, or buying a new TV. Most places i know of chagre just to even look at a TV. Not worth it IMO. And since i just got laid off, new TV isnt an option.


----------



## mayhem (Apr 13, 2010)

Walmart.com: Cables To Go 40741 Component Video Wall Plate: Computers


----------



## Criostior (May 16, 2010)

mayhem said:


> Walmart.com: Cables To Go 40741 Component Video Wall Plate: Computers


This wont work. The "coax" end on that is actually a proprietary connector for a line that you run through the wall to another one of these plates. This is used for remote mounting cable boxes or dvd players.

a cheap digital converter box would be the best bet. There are alot of em in resale shops now as people are getting new tvs and dont need them. just use the coax in and the video out to the TV.


----------



## mayhem (Apr 13, 2010)

^^ Good catch, looked like a female coax connector in the photo at first glance.


----------

